# Canada's Longest Serving Airforce Rad Op Dies



## The Wolf (5 Dec 2007)

Retired Sgt Roderick James Seaboyer passed away Sunday December 02 2007
After an operation for stomach cancer and seeming well on his way to recovering; Rod suffered a Massive Cardiac Arrest and could not be revived. He will be sadly missed by his family and friends alike and will always be remembered by his two sons who are serving Rad Ops and have quite a pair of boots to fill. 

Good Bye Dad


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (6 Dec 2007)

Our sincerest condolences for you and your family's loss.


----------

